# Oberon covers for Kindle 2



## Patrizia

was asked to pass this on from Becca (the owner of Oberon) they are updating the website but wanted you all to know that it will be up and running soon.

They are taking pre orders for the Kindle 2 covers ASAP. One of the reasons for the delay of pre order is NO one (not even Medge) has a K2 yet. Amazon confirmed this. They are doing the covers based on demensions.. however since Oberon is hand crafted they want to get the K2 in house, and will be recieving it on the 25th. Rest assured they are on top of it.

Becca asked me forward this info to you and hopefully things should be up by the weekend or earlyl next week.
************************************

Pre-order your Oberon Kindle 2 cover. We will receive our Kindle 2 model on February 25th. We expect to be able to produce a cover by the 3rd week of March. It is our intention to offer both Corner & Velcro styles and all the same images offered for the original Oberon Kindle covers. If you pre-order our Kindle 2 cover we predict that it will ship to you in the 3rd or 4th week of March. We will work as quickly as we can. Thanks for your patience!! 

Our Kindle 2 cover is made from custom tanned leather that will soften and deepen in color over time. We are the originators of our deep tooling technique requiring both machine and hand work, that is proprietary to Oberon Design.

The Kindle 2 cover button is hand cast in our shop from lead-free Britannia pewter. We provide 100% wool felt pad that protects your Kindle screen and a pockets for business cards or identification info and a memory card. The large side pockets may be useful for storing paper of all kinds. 
We have designed two styles for attaching your Kindle to our covers,

Oberondesgin.com


----------



## nelamvr6

Excellent news!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## Leslie

Patrizia, will the designs for the Kindle2 covers be the same ones they are offering now for the Kindle?

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> Patrizia, will the designs for the Kindle2 covers be the same ones they are offering now for the Kindle?
> 
> L


Leslie if you read Oberons email under Patrizia's post it says the same images. Great news, I want a wrap around this time.


----------



## ELDogStar

Leslie said:


> Patrizia, will the designs for the Kindle2 covers be the same ones they are offering now for the Kindle?
> 
> L


That is how I read it.
Yup!

Eric

Nice...


----------



## Leslie

Geez, guys, remember I am still recovering from eye surgery!

Or maybe it was my excitement at reading about Oberon covers for K2. Now I have to decide if I want to cancel the Amazon cover I ordered....decisions, decisions.

L


----------



## Lilly

So Patrizia, they are not going to try the hinges at all or a variation of it so we wont have to stick velcro to our Kindles?  With the Text to speech and the speakers being in the back, having a free flowing Kindle can be good.  Ask them for me please.  Thanks


----------



## Patrizia

right now the designs are the same but they are talking about adding (not sure if I shoudl tell but oh well) River Garden and Roof of Heaven.. they are in the process of doing a K2 tab on the site. The reason they are taking so long (as explained) NO one has a K2.. medge is going based on specs online.  and they also have the ability to mass produce so once they get it they can crank it out faster.. the Oberon is hand made so it will take them an extra week or more (worth it in my opinion) also both options.. velcro and corners will be available.

Lilly

Becca and I talked about the hinges this morning.. she can't figure out where they are.. but had heard that as well.. that is why they want a Kindle in house to look at it and figure out if there another option for it. There very well might be... (in fact I will drop her an email now)

  But your right the back speakers are an issue and I didn't think of that.. I WILL get that info to her, but again that is why they want the actual product... I do think the back speakers are odd though.. not sure what Kindle was thinking with that.. since most of us do use covers...


----------



## pidgeon92

I hope they do make the Roof of Heaven, I really like this design....


----------



## Patrizia

I agree. it is GORGEOUS.

she said they had a ton of requests for it...


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Thank you Patrizia! It is great having our own personal contact to Oberon! Now to decide which design. Or two..lol!


----------



## Patrizia

no problem.. I am loving it.. they are fun to talk to and to deal with.. I did drop Becca the email about the hinge thing.. and I am with you. I am just going to wait it out and see what they come up with.. I want a red but I am not a dragon girl.. I do like the sun but fell in love with River Garden... but I am excited they are continuing..,., and if you have anything you want me to ask let me know... they are GREAT responding to anyone.. I am in Public Relations so you meet all kinds .... they are some of the nicest people I have had the pleasure of dealing with, they really care about their products!


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Would you mind asking them about the Roof of Heaven? What color are they going to make it for K2? I love that design and several others of the wrap around version, but I am not crazy about the saddle color. Thanks!!!


----------



## nelamvr6

pidgeon92 said:


> I hope they do make the Roof of Heaven, I really like this design....


That's the one I want!

Or, at least I have it narrowed down to either that or the Tree of Life...


----------



## nelamvr6

Leslie said:


> Geez, guys, remember I am still recovering from eye surgery!
> 
> Or maybe it was my excitement at reading about Oberon covers for K2. Now I have to decide if I want to cancel the Amazon cover I ordered....decisions, decisions.
> 
> L


It might be a good idea to get at least something to protect your precious K2...

I ordered the basic one, just so I wouldn't have my Kindle naked...


----------



## libro

Thanks Patrizia.  This is fantastic news!


----------



## chocochibi

Ooh, if they do Roof of Heaven AND hinges or something that keeps the back speakers free, that'll be it for me.


----------



## Patrizia

As soon as I hear anything I will le tyou know.. but I an guessing that;;;sorry that moving cat avatar is distracting me to the left.. LOL;;;;;

anyway I am guessing as soon as they have a kindle in they can gauge better what to do


----------



## chocochibi

Thanks Patrizia,
even if they just do corners and velcro I'll still get one. I had an Avenue of Trees, but sold it once I found out I was getting a Kindle 2.
Sorry about the cat


----------



## nelamvr6

Personally I couldn't care less about the speakers, I know I'll never use them...


----------



## Kindgirl

If they made a K2 Roof of Heaven cover in navy blue I'd be in Heaven!  I'd even pay extra for that.


----------



## chocochibi

nelamvr6 said:


> Personally I couldn't care less about the speakers, I know I'll never use them...


I doubt I will either, unfortunately, I'm a "just in case" type of person.


----------



## Patrizia

Nelamvr 

I am with you I will never use them either.. I might use the earphone once in a blue moon but even that is few and far between.. still it is an odd place to put them 

Also I wanted something to protect my kindle so I got the flipup Medge on order.. that will protect it until the Oberon gets here.. and also I wanted a flip thing for it anyway so it worked out 

Wolfe

I will ask Becca about the color of roof of heaven but I am guessing they will keep it in saddle.. I would LOVe that one too, but I have the tree of life in saddle.. so I am hoping there is a variation on that one as well 

choco

LOL I had eye surgeries so my vision on the left suffers due a cracked optic nerve, which creates optical illusions sometimes on my left.... I LOVE cats..I have three myself but that hand moving.. LOL I couldn't type..  Don't get me wrong. it is very cute.. LOL


----------



## Lilly

Patrizia said:


> Lilly
> 
> Becca and I talked about the hinges this morning.. she can't figure out where they are.. but had heard that as well.. that is why they want a Kindle in house to look at it and figure out if there another option for it. There very well might be... (in fact I will drop her an email now)
> 
> But your right the back speakers are an issue and I didn't think of that.. I WILL get that info to her, but again that is why they want the actual product... I do think the back speakers are odd though.. not sure what Kindle was thinking with that.. since most of us do use covers...


Thanks Patrizia. My advice is for Oberon to order the $29.99 Kindle stock cover and see how this hinge thing work, they can return it before 30 days is up. That way they will know if it's feasible or not and then we can put this issue to rest.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

If they do make the Roof of Heaven for K2 only in Saddle, maybe they will let me pay extra for a different color. I would gladly as I really like the Oberon covers better than any other!


----------



## nelamvr6

I think generally Oberon is missing a bet, they could continue their regular line, then charge a premium for custom colors.  I know I want a saddle, I just prefer that color.  There are  a few of their designs I'd love if they were available in saddle.


----------



## libro

WolfePrincess73 said:


> If they do make the Roof of Heaven for K2 only in Saddle, maybe they will let me pay extra for a different color. I would gladly as I really like the Oberon covers better than any other!


WolfePrincess73 -- What if Oberon made a wolf cover? I'm a fellow lover of wolves.


----------



## Patrizia

wolfe

we had that converstaion but those dont ship until the kindle does, so they felt it was better just to get the kindle instead.. and because of the way they make the items a hinge may not be possible..Medge is not using a hinge on its covers either.. if you look at them they are just the leather corners


----------



## libro

Patrizia said:


> wolfe
> 
> we had that converstaion but those dont ship until the kindle does, so they felt it was better just to get the kindle instead.. and because of the way they make the items a hinge may not be possible..Medge is not using a hinge on its covers either.. if you look at them they are just the leather corners


The K2 cover hinge says it's patent pending, so it probably would be very difficult to make a similar hinge that would fit exactly and not violate their patent. Just guessing.


----------



## Patrizia

Nela

they are not missing the boat at all.. they have to customize those dyes and they are not cheap.. the red i and purples...t crazy expensive and they are small company.. which is why they are careful with what colors they use for what.. they have colors that are more popular but for example.  They don't want to over create those dyes and be stuck with them.. remember they would like to make a small profit on these 

Also special plates have to be made as well for the K covers.. they just ordered new ones for the K1 when the K2 announcement hit.. its a cost issue


----------



## Patrizia

as I said Medge is not using the hinge either..


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I am glad Oberon is not using the hinges. I much prefer the corner system they used on the original K1 covers. I also understand the cost of the dye and not making all the Kindle covers available in all colors. I am more than willing to pay extra to get the cover design I prefer in the color I prefer.

Libro:
They do make a Wolf design for their journals and I had spoken with Oberon about having a K1 cover made in the Wolf design. They were willing to make a custom cover for me in that design and just charge me an extra fee. This was the week before the K2 was announced. I communicated with Oberon that I had decided to not purchase an addition K1 cover and would wait until they were ready to offer covers for the K2.

I do like the Roof of Heaven design very much and it might be less expensive for me to just get that design and pay a little extra for the color I want as opposed to paying them to work the Wolf design into a cover as well as paying for the color I want in that design. I will give it a few weeks and see what Oberon offers for the K2 and see if they would be willing to make the Roof of Heaven in the color of my choice and the price.

Thanks to Patrizia again for being our go between with Oberon! I appreciate the time and effort you are putting forth on our account.


----------



## Patrizia

thanks

I am enjoying every second of it.. I did not mean to imply they would not do a custom job.. they are willing too but it does have additional costs involved


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm excited. I'll pre-order as soon as they open it up. Now the question is corners or velcro. I had velcro before but am considering corners this time. I do know I'll be getting the Butterfly.


----------



## nelamvr6

Patrizia said:


> Nela
> 
> they are not missing the boat at all.. they have to customize those dyes and they are not cheap.. the red i and purples...t crazy expensive and they are small company.. which is why they are careful with what colors they use for what.. they have colors that are more popular but for example. They don't want to over create those dyes and be stuck with them.. remember they would like to make a small profit on these
> 
> Also special plates have to be made as well for the K covers.. they just ordered new ones for the K1 when the K2 announcement hit.. its a cost issue


well I wasn't intending to be critical, I just think there may be a market for custom colors. But as you mentioned, those dyes aren't cheap. So maybe people who are now saying they'd like a cover if the color was different would balk at the high price, then Oberon would be stuck...


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I completely understand extra cost for custom work. I am just glad they are willing to do custom work. Although, all their work is done so well, with such attention to detail, it seems like custom work to me!

I love my K1 Oberon cover with corners. I can take my K! out easily without the velcro ripping noise that for some reason really bugs me.   I had no problems with the corners at all and I have to load all my books via USB as Whispernet is not available where I live.


----------



## Leslie

I am such a blue girl and I love love love my Hokusai Wave...

do they have a red with a sun face? I like red, too. So many decisions! Ack!

L


----------



## Patrizia

the red with the sun face is GORGEOUS.. check it out you will love it!


----------



## Lilly

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm excited. I'll pre-order as soon as they open it up. Now the question is corners or velcro. I had velcro before but am considering corners this time. I do know I'll be getting the Butterfly.


I too had the velcro and the red Sky Dragon, but this time I will get corners and the red Sun!


----------



## cheshirenc

the ginko is awesome too.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Is it 2/25 yet? Talking about accessorizing is making me twitchy...lol!! I can hardly wait for Oberon to put up the new K2 covers so I can see what designs are going to be available and get one ordered! If I can just order one, even though it won't ship immediately, I would only have the DecalGirl skin to obsess over!


----------



## Leslie

cheshirenc said:


> the ginko is awesome too.


But I don't see the gingko as a Kindle cover?

Anyone have the Forest? How dark green is the green?

L


----------



## MonaSW

Patrizia said:


> Also special plates have to be made as well for the K covers.. they just ordered new ones for the K1 when the K2 announcement hit.. its a cost issue


Luckily the Kindle 1 plates should work for the Kindle 2 covers?


----------



## Snapcat

Patrizia said:


> The Kindle 2 cover button is hand cast in our shop from lead-free Britannia pewter. We provide 100% wool felt pad that protects your Kindle screen and a pockets for business cards or identification info and a memory card.


I was just wondering- do the people at Oberon know that the new kindle can't use an extra memory card?


----------



## TM

Leslie said:


> But I don't see the gingko as a Kindle cover?
> 
> Anyone have the Forest? How dark green is the green?
> 
> L


I have the forest... it is not nearly as bright as the picture shows. it is not a super deap green either... Kind of a cross between olive and deep green. I like it...

As for having a choice of colors... i would love it. And the dye issue someone mentioned actually does not make snese when you consider that they do offer the option to select the color for other products and each one is handcrafted after ordered.

I have one cover from them - i do like it, even though I ordered a color i normally wouldn't - and given the choice, would have selected another color. i would order another couple from them... but not until I can get I design i like in my perferred choice.

I hope soon they treat the Kinlde covers like their other products and give us a choice in colors.


----------



## Patrizia

Mona

Ginko is not a kindle cover yet as far as I am aware



Snapcat

I am confused., why would it matter.. the memory card I mean


----------



## Snapcat

Patrizia said:


> Snapcat
> 
> I am confused., why would it matter.. the memory card I mean


Well in the segment you posted earlier from Oberon, they mentioned pocket space for a memory card and paper. If they make the same pockets on the inside of the Kindle 2 cover as they have currently for the Kindle 1 cover, there will be a dedicated separate small pocket for a memory card that no one would ever use. I think that would be a waste of space, so I was just wondering if it will instead be one big pocket or if they will have an extra tiny pocket that we will never use. I'm sorry, does that make more sense? I guess either way Oberon will figure it out once they receive their Kindle 2 so I suppose I shouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Seamonkey

Kindgirl said:


> If they made a K2 Roof of Heaven cover in navy blue I'd be in Heaven! I'd even pay extra for that.


That would be my preferred color for Roof of Heaven!!


----------



## Seamonkey

cheshirenc said:


> the ginko is awesome too.


I emailed them tonight and asked that they consider doing a Kindle cover with that Gingko design.. I LOVE it!


----------



## Leslie

TM said:


> I have the forest... it is not nearly as bright as the picture shows. it is not a super deap green either... Kind of a cross between olive and deep green. I like it...


I really like the way the forest wraps around. And I am fond of the woods. TM, could you possibly post a picture of yours? I am still trying to get a handle on the color.

And then, next decision...velcro or corners. Since the kindle2 doesn't seem to have the same buttons and doesn't have the ports int the same place on the bottom, I wonder if some of the corner issues people have had won't be an issue this time around.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I love my corners, it took me a few seconds to adjust to pushing my buttons through the thin leather straps. There is a cut out where there is very easy access to the ports also. The K2 doesn't have ports right? Corners not an issue at all for me.

My dilemma is I definitely want a wrap around this time but I don't know which one??   I like Tree of Life, going to have to look at Forest, Creekbed Maple is nice too.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Patrizia said:


> the red with the sun face is GORGEOUS.. check it out you will love it!


I love the Sun too Patrizia and I like red. Enjoyed my red M-edge very much. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Anne

I may wait till they come out with some new designs. I want to get different ones for my Kindle 2. While I wait I have ordered one from Medge.


----------



## Leslie

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> My dilemma is I definitely want a wrap around this time but I don't know which one??  I like Tree of Life, going to have to look at Forest, Creekbed Maple is nice too.


The wraparound is beautiful. My daughter has a Tree of Life and it is beautiful. Trouble is, I'm not crazy about brown! I love the Creekbed Maple but also brown. This is why I am leaning towards Forest.

I just looked at the decalgirl skins and which one would work with Forest? They all seem so busy to me! I really like plain and simple which is why I love the Symphonic on my present Kindle.

L


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Leslie said:


> The wraparound is beautiful. My daughter has a Tree of Life and it is beautiful. Trouble is, I'm not crazy about brown! I love the Creekbed Maple but also brown. This is why I am leaning towards Forest.
> 
> I just looked at the decalgirl skins and which one would work with Forest? They all seem so busy to me! I really like plain and simple which is why I love the Symphonic on my present Kindle.
> 
> L


Same here, not a big fan of brown either. I am going to look a Forest, haven't seen it yet. I like the cheerfulness of Sun. And then a skin is in order... I have ordered the saphire blue m-Edge so I won't have a *nekkid* Kindle.


----------



## nelamvr6

I may go with the corners this time instead of velcro.  The K2 doesn't have as many button clearance issues as the K1...


----------



## Cherie

Leslie said:


> I just looked at the decalgirl skins and which one would work with Forest? They all seem so busy to me! I really like plain and simple which is why I love the Symphonic on my present Kindle.
> 
> L


Leslie, take a look at the pattern called Gerbera. It's very simple, but botanical to go with the forest theme. Part of it looks like an ikat dye pattern on cloth. It has a lot of white on it, like the Symphonic. If you don't mind dark, one of the Monet patterns (Waterlillies or Giverny) or wood patterns (Dark Burlwood or Dark Rosewood) might work. The Emerald Nexus is nice too, although you might find it too busy for your taste.

(Can you tell I've gotten into DecalGirl skins in a big way? )


----------



## cheshirenc

Leslie said:


> But I don't see the gingko as a Kindle cover?
> 
> Anyone have the Forest? How dark green is the green?
> 
> L


It's not, just listed as a journal cover. I still think it's awesome.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Leslie, another option for DecalGirl is to look through their other skins...the laptop skins are a good place for ideas. If you find one you like and if you request one they'll usually make it into a Kindle skin.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

What I don't understand is that the various journals and the like are available in a variety of colors so why not the Kindle covers? Are they using a totally different leather then they use for the journals?


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> What I don't understand is that the various journals and the like are available in a variety of colors so why not the Kindle covers? Are they using a totally different leather then they use for the journals?


Maybe offering so many choices for colors and design is a great big pain in the neck in their manufacturing process and they are trying to avoid running into the same problem with the Kindle. In other words, maybe they offered too much flexibility in ordering with the traditional products and learned the hard way that it affected production and thus they are trying to streamline things with the Kindle...and maybe eventually streamline some of the other products, too.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Maybe. I would buy the Sun or the Celtic Cross in purple but I don't want either in their current color. I love purple but I don't want the butterfly or the fairies. It might be a pain for them but it sounds to me like they are losing some business by not doing it. I would be fine paying a bit extra to get the cover in a different color (probably $5) but I am not going to buy a cover in a color I don't like.


----------



## Mikuto

Prof: If you like purple do you also like wine/burgundy? I have the Celtic Hounds cover and it's really gorgeous. I could show you some pictures if you'd like.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I saw the Celtic Hounds cover. It something that I like but not love. If I am going to get a second cover then it needs to be something that I love.

I have a pretty high threshold for buying this type of thing.


----------



## Mikuto

ProfCrash said:


> I saw the Celtic Hounds cover. It something that I like but not love. If I am going to get a second cover then it needs to be something that I love.
> 
> I have a pretty high threshold for buying this type of thing.


Makes sense to me. I got Celtic Hounds because I liked the color (It's darker in person), without paying much attention to the design. I was pleased with it when I got it, but it's grown on me more since then.

Just ask them to make you, say, the Sun pattern in purple. I know they've made custom designs before, and I'm sure they won't mind if you fork over some extra cash.


----------



## dixielogs

I, for one, wish Oberon would make a Roses cover that is a wraparound.  Like their purse roses


----------



## MamaProfCrash

What I really want is a cover with the words "Don't Panic" around a big red button. Or maybe the globe. That would be totally awesome.


----------



## Cherie

Mikuto said:


> Prof: If you like purple do you also like wine/burgundy? I have the Celtic Hounds cover and it's really gorgeous. I could show you some pictures if you'd like.


Mikuto, I would like to see photos of your Celtic Hounds cover, if you already have them handy. That's a color & pattern that didn't jump out at me from the web page at first, but I took another look when someone described it as more wine-colored than brown, and it is growing on me.


----------



## cheshirenc

ProfCrash said:


> What I don't understand is that the various journals and the like are available in a variety of colors so why not the Kindle covers? Are they using a totally different leather then they use for the journals?


I'm guessing, I don't know how they manufacture, but maybe they have to make several at one time. I would guess they would have more sales of journals instead of a specialized product like the kindle cover. Having a large supply of a journal might not be an issued, they would eventually sell, but having a large stock of kindle covers (never knowing when the size may change, like it just did) wouldn't be the best.

Again, only my guess.


----------



## Mikuto

Cherie said:


> Mikuto, I would like to see photos of your Celtic Hounds cover, if you already have them handy. That's a color & pattern that didn't jump out at me from the web page at first, but I took another look when someone described it as more wine-colored than brown, and it is growing on me.


I have the pictures at home on my camera. I'll post them by the end of the day.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

ProfCrash said:


> What I really want is a cover with the words "Don't Panic" around a big red button. Or maybe the globe. That would be totally awesome.


I'd go all in with you on that one. You might even get Bacardi Jim with that one. And the new guy who's kindle is named Trillian? He might like the idea too.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

robin.goodfellow said:


> I'd go all in with you on that one. You might even get Bacardi Jim with that one. And the new guy who's kindle is named Trillian? He might like the idea too.


I sent Don an email suggesting this. I think he thought I was joking. (pouts)


----------



## Cherie

Mikuto said:


> I have the pictures at home on my camera. I'll post them by the end of the day.


Thanks, Mikuto, I look forward to seeing them.


----------



## Guest

The wine color is definitely not brown at all. I have both the Celtic Hound Kindle cover and a Celtic Braid check book cover in wine. The color is a deep rich burgundy.


----------



## Buttercup

So head on over and check it out http://www.oberondesign.com/store/kindle2M.php


----------



## Cherie

LuckyRainbow said:


> The wine color is definitely not brown at all. I have both the Celtic Hound Kindle cover and a Celtic Braid check book cover in wine. The color is a deep rich burgundy.


That sounds lovely!


----------



## WolfePrincess73

No Roof of Heaven or River Garden yet. I may have to send an email to see when either of those will be available. I don't want to pre-order one of the available designs just to get in line, if they are going to offer a design I will like better. I will post any response I get from Oberon.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Oberon is now taking pre-orders for K2 covers. As Roof of Heaven and River Garden are not showing available yet, I sent an email asking if I could pre-order a custom cover, Roof of Heaven in the same blue as Hokusai Wave. I will post their response as soon as I get it.


----------



## Cuechick

Patrizia said:


> Mona
> 
> Ginko is not a kindle cover yet as far as I am aware
> 
> Snapcat
> 
> I am confused., why would it matter.. the memory card I mean


It's not but I hope it will be. It is also my favorite!


----------



## pidgeon92

I'm with you.... I really like the Roof of Heaven, won't settle for one of the others, unless they specifically tell us they won't make it.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

As soon as I hear anything, I will post the response! I am crossing my fingers because that is the one I REALLY want. Of course, it's not like the other designs are repulsive or anything...lol. They have several that I think are beautiful. So the problem will then be to narrow my decision down to one...or two of the others.


----------



## Leslie

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Oberon is now taking pre-orders for K2 covers. As Roof of Heaven and River Garden are not showing available yet, I sent an email asking if I could pre-order a custom cover, Roof of Heaven in the same blue as Hokusai Wave. I will post their response as soon as I get it.


Please do post. I wanted to pre-order the Forest cover, but I couldn't find anyway in the order process to indicate it was a pre-order for a K2. I tried to call but just got voice mail so I think they had shut down for the three day weekend, so now I have to wait til Tuesday. 

L


----------



## libro

Leslie -- I love the forest Oberon!  It's so beautiful.  When I first saw "3-day weekend" in your post I thought, what, Valentine's Day at Oberon Designs?  Then I remembered President's Day    a second later.


----------



## nelamvr6

I would pre-order right this second, but as of right now there's still no Roof of Heaven, so I'll have to wait.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Leslie,

If you go to the Oberon site, there is a link to pre-order K2 cover. If you follow this link, the design you add to your cart shows in its name it is a K2 cover.

(Did I get my it's/its correct?)


----------



## Leslie

Okay, thanks for this...I did find the link for the Kindle2 cover pre-order. 

I showed the Forest to my husband and he loved it...not that he really matters since he won't be using the Kindle but hey, it's always good to get team buy in on any project   So, now my new cover has been ordered and I am already impatient....LOL

Need to learn to wait....wait....

L


----------



## pidgeon92

WolfePrincess73 said:


> in it's name it is a K2 cover.
> 
> (Did I get my it's/its correct?)


Nope. Its shows possession. It's is a contraction for *it is*.


----------



## Leslie

It's a beautiful thing, isn't it?









The thing that amazes me is how much more beautiful they are in person. Everytime I look at my Hokusai wave, I gasp a little.

L


----------



## Kirstin

I ordered mine.


----------



## Leslie

Hey gang, I am going to merge this with the other thread we already have on the K2 covers from Oberon...

L


----------



## libro

Leslie .... thanks for posting the enlarged and detailed photo of the Oberon.  I've never owned one, so really appreciate it.  Plus, I'm in love with the Forest design, so it tantalizing to see it up close.


----------



## Leslie

Libro, here are some pictures of my actual Hokusai wave cover...taken by moi!


----------



## Leslie




----------



## Leslie




----------



## Leslie




----------



## libro

Leslie -- You're teasing me.  It would be like me posting gigantic photos of Hugh Jackman here  

p.s.  .... but I'm not complaining!


----------



## Leslie

Hugh? Hugh? Did someone say Hugh?










Now we just need a picture of him holding a Kindle! LOL

L


----------



## libro

No, Leslie, we need a picture of Hugh holding YOU .... while you are holding a Kindle.   

Thanks for the Eye Candy!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

In Hibbing.

Ann


----------



## Leslie

libro said:


> No, Leslie, we need a picture of Hugh holding YOU .... while you are holding a Kindle.


In my dreams....ah....

L


----------



## Leslie

Ann Von Hagel said:


> In Hibbing.
> 
> Ann


No, in a really big, squishy soft king size.....

um, okay, I'll stop there, this is a family board. LOL

L


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Some day I really hope to figure out this whole "hibbing" thing.


----------



## Leslie

robin.goodfellow said:


> Some day I really hope to figure out this whole "hibbing" thing.


Ask Betsy. Meanwhile, here's some Hugh to entertain you....


----------



## Patrizia

The pre order for the Oberon K2 cover is now up, however if you want roof of heaven or river garden they will NOT be up until next week.. also this is just for the cover with the corners.. if you want velcro that option is not up yet, but I understand will be soon. (unless that changes..) just wanted to give you all a heads up


----------



## nelamvr6

I've decided to go with the corners this time anyways, so that's great news!  Thanks for the info!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Yay!!  I just ordered the forest cover...I'm so excited...can't wait!  Thanks for the heads up, Patrizia...


----------



## Patrizia

I am holding out for River Garden.. or maybe roof of heaven.. both are gorgeous..


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

I love river garden...i was going to go with red and i still might later...by the way...i really wanted the old pond image with the froggy on it for the kindle 2 cover with a dragonfly button (hey, never hurts to aim high  )  and i practically begged in an email today...i'm sure this is old news, but Becca said the reason the image changed was because their supplier is different now for economic reasons and they could no longer produce the older pond image and meet their high quality standards...i guess they are phasing out the older one, so I went ahead and ordered a large journal with the older image on it...i'm sad to see it go but totally understand...what a great company...so open and friendly and honest...couldn't be better...


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I prefer Daniel Craig. Hugh is hot but, well, Daniel does something for me that is just wrong.


----------



## Meemo

Leslie said:


> I just looked at the decalgirl skins and which one would work with Forest? They all seem so busy to me! I really like plain and simple which is why I love the Symphonic on my present Kindle.
> 
> L


Leslie, have you checked out the skins at mytego.com? I was looking at them tonight - they have some designs that I really like (you can also upload your own picture if you prefer), they have a lot that aren't nearly as busy as the decalgirl designs. I never was much interested in having a skin until I saw the mytego ones.


----------



## trixiedog

I had the M-edge cover for my Kindle, but after finding this discussion board and learning about the Oberon and how many people love theirs I just pre-ordered the Tree of Life for both me and my husband for our Kindle 2.  It looks beautiful and I am looking forward to getting them!  They look like they are well made and worth waiting for.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I just pre-ordered my Oberon. Butterfly with corners. I may break down and order the River Garden when it's released too. I haven't decided yet.

I've cancelled my M-Edge and will either buy an Amazon cover or do without until the Oberon ships (I think using the Amazon cover is a safer bet with my kids)


----------



## trixiedog

I just pre-ordered the Tree of Life for my Kindle 2!  Based on how much everyone said they liked the Oberon covers I bought one.  I had the M-edge on my Kindle1.  I liked it also though.


----------



## Gruntman

Just placed an order for Celtic hounds.  Thanks for the heads up about pre-order for Kindle2 covers.


----------



## Kind

Geez, wonder how many designs are out there for the K2


----------



## Leslie

I ordered the Amazon cover too. I wanted to see how the hinge thing works. I'll use it til the Oberon arrives (about a month later) and then probably sell the Amazon cover.

L


----------



## Leslie

There was another thread on on pre-orders for the Oberon which I merged into this one. Just trying to keep things neat and tidy and not have a dozen threads on very similar topics.

L


----------



## Leslie

Meemo said:


> Leslie, have you checked out the skins at mytego.com? I was looking at them tonight - they have some designs that I really like (you can also upload your own picture if you prefer), they have a lot that aren't nearly as busy as the decalgirl designs. I never was much interested in having a skin until I saw the mytego ones.


I have to go look at those. But are the Tego skins the ones that only cover the back?

L


----------



## dwaszak

You can now pre order oberon covers for k2!  Which to choose??  I have sky dragon for my k1, and I think it's gorgeous, but don't want the same cover for both!!!  Arghhhh!


----------



## Leslie

dwaszak said:


> You can now pre order oberon covers for k2! Which to choose?? I have sky dragon for my k1, and I think it's gorgeous, but don't want the same cover for both!!! Arghhhh!


I love my Hokusai wave. It's really beautiful and I love it more every day. I think the red and blue would be a nice complement to each other. Just a thought....

L


----------



## WolfePrincess73

I have asked Oberon to custom make a Roof of Heaven K2 cover in the same blue as the Hokusai Wave design. I'll let you know how that works out. If they are going to also offer River Garden next week, if it is in red, I will have to get that one too!!

Now, to browse skins to see if I can find one that will go with both the blue and red.  

P.S. Thanks for the it's/its correction. I never do get it correct. Even when I think about it!


----------



## dwaszak

Oberon is now taking pre 0rders!  I have the sky dragon for k1, but which to choose for my k2?


----------



## Mikuto

Holy moocows this thread took off.

Here's the pics, sorry they're late!


----------



## Leslie

Hi D....we have another thread with preorder information, so I am going to merge this one with that one.

As for which to get...I went with Forest. Can't wait to see it in person.

L


----------



## libro

Leslie said:


> Hi D....we have another thread with preorder information, so I am going to merge this one with that one.
> 
> As for which to get...I went with Forest. Can't wait to see it in person.
> 
> L


Wow -- Thanks for all the photos. Oberon does such an amazing job!


----------



## vlapinta

I like to read with the cover off. I want an Oberon cover for protection when I take my kindle 2 out. Which is easier to get on and off, corners or velcro? I might have to wait to see if Oberon is going to make velcro for K2



Vicki


----------



## Leslie

Meemo said:


> Leslie, have you checked out the skins at mytego.com? I was looking at them tonight - they have some designs that I really like (you can also upload your own picture if you prefer), they have a lot that aren't nearly as busy as the decalgirl designs. I never was much interested in having a skin until I saw the mytego ones.


I can't find anything at that site about a skin for the Kindle? Help!

L


----------



## Leslie

vlapinta said:


> I like to read with the cover off. I want an Oberon cover for protection when I take my kindle 2 out. Which is easier to get on and off, corners or velcro? I might have to wait to see if Oberon is going to make velcro for K2
> 
> Vicki


I had the M-edge case (2 of them) with the corners and I took my Kindle in and out of those regularly. With the Oberon, and Velcro, I just leave it. I very rarely take it out. I think I worry about the velcro pulling off my Kindle and so on. So my totally un-experienced guess would be that the Oberon corners would be similar....the better choice for frequent switching or taking out. But this is a complete and total guess and I may be proven wrong in a few weeks. Heck, I was proven wrong about the Boy Genius pictures!

L


----------



## nelamvr6

I think it's a safe bet that Oberon will eventually release K2 velcro covers...


----------



## Meemo

Leslie said:


> I have to go look at those. But are the Tego skins the ones that only cover the back?
> 
> L


No - those are the Gelaskins that Amazon's showing for K2. The My Tego skins cover front and back (if you want) - I'm skipping the back if I get one, I keep Pearl in her cover all the time anyway. 
mytego.com


----------



## Meemo

Leslie said:


> I can't find anything at that site about a skin for the Kindle? Help!
> 
> L


They have them listed under Console Game Systems, Accessories & Gadgets (in case this link doesn't work)...

http://www.mytego.com/Tegobuilder/ChooseModel.aspx?BrandId=120&type=3


----------



## ogie287 (est. 1838)

Leslie said:


> I love my Hokusai wave. It's really beautiful and I love it more every day.


That's the one I would pick if I were to get an Oberon. I just can't decide on a cover yet. I think I need the K2 in hand plus I want to see the decalgirl skins to coordinate with the cover. I may have to request the Wave (they have it for the blackberry pearl) from decalgirl to go with Hokusai.

Decisions, decisions......


----------



## dwaszak

Hey Leslie- NP just found out this morn and wanted to share with all!


----------



## Cherie

Thank you posting those photos,  Mikuto. It is a lovely cover!


----------



## MeganW

I'm so excited -- I just pre-ordered Avenue of Trees with velcro for my K2!!  It was down to Forest or Avenue of Trees, and Avenue of Trees won -- at least initially.  I'll probably make up a reason to order Forest as well, down the road...


----------



## Guest

vlapinta said:


> I like to read with the cover off. I want an Oberon cover for protection when I take my kindle 2 out. Which is easier to get on and off, corners or velcro? I might have to wait to see if Oberon is going to make velcro for K2
> 
> Vicki


Corners are probably easier for using that way. The velcro would probably attract all kinds of debris if used without the cover. The corners on my Oberon hold very well and are easy to get the Kindle in and out of.


----------



## Kind

MeganW said:


> I'm so excited -- I just pre-ordered Avenue of Trees with velcro for my K2!! It was down to Forest or Avenue of Trees, and Avenue of Trees won -- at least initially. I'll probably make up a reason to order Forest as well, down the road...


Should have just ordered both of them.


----------



## MeganW

Kind said:


> Should have just ordered both of them.


I definitely thought about it, but my fiance would wring my neck! I'm sure I'll get Forest somehow -- maybe as an organizer or journal. Or another Kindle cover...


----------



## patrisha w.

I just went ahead and pre-ordered my Sky Dragon for Kindle Two.

This will be my third Sky Dragon. I have one for Kindle One and the same cover  for my journal.

If I give Kindle One to my son I will send it with the dragon cover since he loves dragons...

Patricia


----------



## MamaProfCrash

The Sky Dragon is awesome


----------



## Raffeer

I'm so excited -- I just pre-ordered Avenue of Trees with velcro for my K2!!

Megan - 
Are you sure you didn't order a K1 cover? I may well be wrong but looking at Oberon's site it seems the only Kindle covers now offered with velcro are K1's.
It occurs to me you may have emailed them with your order if so ignore my comments.
Raffeer


----------



## MeganW

Raffeer said:


> I'm so excited -- I just pre-ordered Avenue of Trees with velcro for my K2!!
> 
> Megan -
> Are you sure you didn't order a K1 cover? I may well be wrong but looking at Oberon's site it seems the only Kindle covers now offered with velcro are K1's.
> It occurs to me you may have emailed them with your order if so ignore my comments.
> Raffeer


I ordered the K2 cover -- if you go to the main Kindle covers page, you can click this link: Click here to pre-order. When you go to one of the K2 cover design pages, you have a choice to order either velcro or corners, but if you read the text at the link above, they do say that they're unsure of whether they can make the cover with velcro, but they'll keep us posted. I figured I'd take my chances, and if they can't make the velcro, I'll take the corners.


----------



## Raffeer

Wow! Avenue of Trees is one of the only (or the only) one offered with velcro. I looked at Sun and Creekbed, both only with corners. I agree, not the end of the world to get corners but I'm really hoping for velcro. Enjoy your Avenue of Trees. The green is lovely.
Vince Flynn is great no?


----------



## MeganW

Raffeer said:


> Wow! Avenue of Trees is one of the only (or the only) one offered with velcro. I looked at Sun and Creekbed, both only with corners. I agree, not the end of the world to get corners but I'm really hoping for velcro. Enjoy your Avenue of Trees. The green is lovely.
> Vince Flynn is great no?


I hadn't even noticed that Ave. of Trees is one of the only ones w/velcro -- must be fate! That, or I'm getting corners... 

And I'm loving Vince Flynn -- I'm only on my second book, but it's reminding me of the days when I first discovered Nelson DeMille. Don't you love that feeling?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

You can get any of Oberon's K1 covers either with corners or velcro.  I'd assume the same would be true for K2 covers -- assuming the design of the device doesn't affect their design options.

Ann


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Ann Von Hagel said:


> You can get any of Oberon's K1 covers either with corners or velcro. I'd assume the same would be true for K2 covers -- assuming the design of the device doesn't affect their design options.
> 
> Ann


You are correct Ann, you can get the same desgins for K 2 as Klassic with corners or with velcro. Oberondesign.com


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Got a response from Oberon about my request for Roof of Heaven in blue. They say it is hard to see the design in blue and they will get back with me at a later date with colors that work with the Roof of Heaven design.   Looks like it will be River Garden for me, if they offer it in red.


----------



## kari

WolfePrincess73 said:


> Got a response from Oberon about my request for Roof of Heaven in blue. They say it is hard to see the design in blue and they will get back with me at a later date with colors that work with the Roof of Heaven design.  Looks like it will be River Garden for me, if they offer it in red.


Oberon told me last Friday that they plan to offer Roof of Heaven in Saddle and River Garden in red. She said they should be up sometime this week for preorder.


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Thanks Kari! Now to go back to DecalGirl and look for a design to go with River Garden in red!


----------



## Kindgirl

Would it really be that hard to offer anything else in blue?


----------



## WolfePrincess73

Becca at Oberon wasn't against making anything else in blue. Just not the Roof of Heaven design because she said that design did not work will in blue. I will trust her judgement even though I reallllllllly want it...lol. I will consol myself with River Garden. Tough consolation considering it's gorgeous!    Then, I will try to find another design that will work in blue.


----------



## libro

Please excuse me for asking a question that I'm sure has been answered here in this 8-page thread, but do we know approximately when the Oberon K2 designs will start shipping?  I'm sure Oberon is giving estimates, but that's fine with me.....just an idea.

Once available, do you think it will take a long time to receive the new K2 covers?

Thanks.  I tried searching, but couldn't find the info.


----------



## kari

I believe on their site they are stating that they expect to start shipping by the 3rd or 4th week of March.


----------



## Kindgirl

Yeah, I understand about Roof of Heaven, but they only have one design in blue, the wave.  The rest are in brown, green, red, black, and a couple of purple.  I like the wave but really want a wrap around design in blue!


----------



## Gruntman

kari said:


> I believe on their site they are stating that they expect to start shipping by the 3rd or 4th week of March.


Gaaahh! More waiting!!!


----------



## MonaSW

Kindgirl said:


> Yeah, I understand about Roof of Heaven, but they only have one design in blue, the wave. The rest are in brown, green, red, black, and a couple of purple. I like the wave but really want a wrap around design in blue!


Celtic Hounds is burgundy.


----------



## Gruntman

MonaSW said:


> Celtic Hounds is burgundy.


Gotta love the Hounds.


----------



## Kindgirl

> Celtic Hounds is burgundy.


I kind of lump burgundy in with browns and reds. Although that doesn't have much to do with the fact that I am hoping for more designs in blue!


----------



## MonaSW

Kindgirl said:


> I kind of lump burgundy in with browns and reds. Although that doesn't have much to do with the fact that I am hoping for more designs in blue!


I know. Just wanted to let people know it's not brown the way it looks on the website.


----------



## libro

kari said:


> I believe on their site they are stating that they expect to start shipping by the 3rd or 4th week of March.


Hi Kari. Thanks for your quick reply. I guess I'm not used to companies having such informative websites! Thanks for helping.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Gruntman said:


> Gaaahh! More waiting!!!


That means more margaritas!


----------



## DD

Snapcat said:


> Well in the segment you posted earlier from Oberon, they mentioned pocket space for a memory card and paper. If they make the same pockets on the inside of the Kindle 2 cover as they have currently for the Kindle 1 cover, there will be a dedicated separate small pocket for a memory card that no one would ever use. I think that would be a waste of space, so I was just wondering if it will instead be one big pocket or if they will have an extra tiny pocket that we will never use. I'm sorry, does that make more sense? I guess either way Oberon will figure it out once they receive their Kindle 2 so I suppose I shouldn't worry about it.


That's a good question to ask.

I hope they do still include the memory card pocket. I keep all my books from Amazon and elsewhere backed up on a memory card sorted by author. I only keep a few (maybe 10) that I'm reading or about to read on the Kindle itself. Then when I want to reload my Kindle, I pop the memory card in my laptop and use the USB cable to transfer books. I would feel lost if I didn't have my "Main Library" memory card with me at all times.

I wonder if Patrizia could find this out from her contact. That would be an important feature to me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

DD you could email them yourself and ask that question. When I emailed Don about the Don't Panic cover (I think he thought I was joking) he got back to me in uner 24 hours.


----------



## LauraB

DD said:


> That's a good question to ask.
> 
> Then when I want to reload my Kindle, I pop the memory card in my laptop and use the USB cable to transfer books. I would feel lost if I didn't have my "Main Library" memory card with me at all times.


I know this is none of my business  , but I feel interested enough to ask why you don't just go to Amazon media library and download to kindle what you want to read instead of all the memory cards? Or is it stuff from other sites that aren't stored on Amazon? I just keep those on my computer and drop and drag like you do from memory cards. But I tend to lose little things  , that is why I am not card attached


----------



## MamaProfCrash

People download books from websites, some are free some are Kindle versions that they pay for. Those are not found in your Amazon library. This is one of the reason that people wanted the SD memory card slot. Without folders, you cannot sort your books into read, unread, or whatever you choose. I do not keep books that I have read on my Kindle because they would increases the number of pages I have to flip through to get to the books that I want to read. Having a memory card that holds all of your books from a site that is not Amazon is nice because you can then upload the non-Amazon books that you want on the fly.


----------



## LauraB

I have a Sony, and it has two memory card slots, I keep some public domain on it. but mostly I don't. I just keep it on my computer (like I do my kindle ones that the convert and email back to me.)  Just never got in the habit of the memory cards. I guess because I loose them   .  The Sony has two features I really wish the Kinle would have, one is folders, but I use the search to get around that, and the other is the screen lock feature.  But, I love my Kindle, both readers have good points and draw backs.  So I just use each for what it is best at.  I put most of my poetry on Sony, because it does PDF so well- the format is good, and I put them in folders.  The Kindle I have my mags. and newspapers. Books I just buy from whichever is cheaper, if both have the book.  Within the last month I've noticed that Sony content is almost identical to Amazon, except not as many variations of each title.  Meaning only four coupies of Tom Sawyer instead of 30 something..lol


----------



## Gruntman

luvmy4brats said:


> That means more margaritas!


I had to go buy more ice, I cleaned out the freezer.


----------



## DD

Red1, a lot of my books are from Amazon but quite a few are from other sites both puchased and free. I like to organize my library on my PC by author's last name. So when I buy a book from Amazon or download from another site, I rename the file. e.g "Follet, Ken_Pillars of the Earth.azw" without all the dashes in between the words that Amazon includes. They really mess up the filing order. This system works great for me. But,then, I suspect I'm a little OCD. Ya think?


----------



## LauraB

DE, you sound very organized. I'm envious. I can't keep track of stuff, that's why I have to use the search so much!


----------



## WolfePrincess73

If Oberon doesn't hurry up and add River Garden and Roof of Heaven so I can place my order, I am going to crash their site from constantly checking to see if the new designs are available!!! Just take my money!!!! OK. I feel better now. Sort of. I lurk here all day and most of the evening. Between checking Oberon's site to see if I can order yet. I have a perfectly wonderful K1 with 2 new books. I just can not concentrate on reading for more than 10 or 15 minutes. It is sad. I even broke down and ordered some bags from VB yesterday evening in an attempt to pacify the need to accessorize. I've been looking at mini laptops. There is a really pretty red one that would go with the River Garden cover and my new red VB bag.


----------



## Gruntman

I bought an Oberon cover to protect my Kindle but they look so good I am afraid that I may need to buy a cover for my cover.  Is there no end to this, please someone help me.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I suggested buying a journal cover to hold the kindle covered Kindle and people laughed at me. I feel that the journal would provide extra padding if Tavar falls. I can take the Tavar, in his kindle cover, out of the journal cover to read and return him to safety when done. I am sure a Purple Sun journal would go nicely with the Red Sky Dragon Kindle cover.


----------



## Arkhan

Ok, I don't know if I need to hang around these boards anymore. This place is going to get me in trouble. 

I didn't even by the basic cover they are pushing with the K2. I was thinking about one with the stand to make easier reading sessions. I wasn't even going to do that until after I spent some time with it nude. I don't even have a cover for my Zune yet and I have had it for months. Now I see all this chatting about Oberon covers which it seems everyone has or wants. So I click over to the website and I cannot believe how these things look. So now I have gone from no covers to at least one Oberon cover. Who am I kidding? I can't decide so it will probably be at least three. Do they offer bulk discounts? LOL I wonder if I can talk them into dressing up a Zune?


----------



## V

Arkhan said:


> So I click over to the website and I cannot believe how these things look.


Bad news for you, Arkhan: they look better in person than on the site.


----------



## Leslie

ProfCrash said:


> I suggested buying a journal cover to hold the kindle covered Kindle and people laughed at me. I feel that the journal would provide extra padding if Tavar falls. I can take the Tavar, in his kindle cover, out of the journal cover to read and return him to safety when done. I am sure a Purple Sun journal would go nicely with the Red Sky Dragon Kindle cover.


Someone here has done that and even posted pictures, although she put the original cover inside the Oberon journal cover. I think it might have been PraiseGod13. Send her a PM and ask.

L


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Leslie said:


> Someone here has done that and even posted pictures, although she put the original cover inside the Oberon journal cover. I think it might have been PraiseGod13. Send her a PM and ask.
> 
> L


hehehe Yeah. That is when I suggested Oberon inside of Oberon and people thought I was nuts. Something about it being too heavy.


----------



## luvmy4brats

ProfCrash said:


> hehehe Yeah. That is when I suggested Oberon inside of Oberon and people thought I was nuts. Something about it being too heavy.


As nice as that may be, that'll be HEAVY!


----------



## ak rain

my K1 has a butterfly cover and when in my purse it has a zip lightwedge cover over that. it barely fits so that will not work with K2. I have not yet ordered a oberon for my K2- I am thinking forrest I am not sure of green. So to hold me off and to have cover from start I purchased the patagonia cover.  decisions decisions
Sylvia


----------



## vlapinta

I preordered Roof of Heaven for my Kindle 2. I finally made a decision on a cover. I have been waiting for K1 for months and trying to decide on a cover. I called and pre-ordered by phone. I am so excited!

Vicki


----------



## DD

Well, I just have a terrible time with these decisions.  I know I want an Oberon cover but, which design to get  If they made a purple one in Iris I'd buy it in a heartbeat but I contacted them and they have no plans to do so.  Well, I have my choices narrowed down to these:

Fern Forest (lovely but will I get tired of green)
Saddle Maple Creek Bed (maybe a little dark and masculine looking?)
Saddle Roof of Heaven (not sure I want it in that color and Oberon won't make it in blue)
Red River Garden (red looks really bright on website)

I just know as soon as I buy one they will probably come out with more designs and colors and I don't plan on owning two of them at that price.  I have two M-edge covers for K1 and one always sits in a drawer.

Decisions, decisions!!!

Update:  8:00 PM EST  Decision made.  Just found out the Roof of Heaven is being made in purple!  Ordered it immediately.  I'm so excited!  Thanks to Oberon for caring about their customers' opinions!


----------



## luvmy4brats

DD said:


> I just know as soon as I buy one they will probably come out with more designs and colors and I don't plan on owning two of them at that price. I have two M-edge covers for K1 and one always sits in a drawer.


Before I ordered my Oberon for my K1, I called and asked if they were planning on coming out with any more designs any time soon. I was told they weren't going to for another 6 months...Well, 2 days after I received my Tree of Life, they announced that they were going to offer the Butterfly. I was so upset. Luckily, Oberon was wonderful and they sent me a Butterfly cover and a shipping label to return my first cover. They released them earlier than planned because they had such an overwhelming request for it.


----------



## Guest

The thing to remember is that the colors on their website are not a real good representation. Usually the colors are darker and richer in person. Also, with use in time the covers get a patina which makes them even richer and darker. I have been really pleased with the wine color of my Celtic Hounds.

Also, I don't think you need to worry Gruntman. These covers are real leather, they will withstand a lot and continue to look beautiful.


----------



## Gruntman

LuckyRainbow said:


> The thing to remember is that the colors on their website are not a real good representation. Usually the colors are darker and richer in person. Also, with use in time the covers get a patina which makes them even richer and darker. I have been really pleased with the wine color of my Celtic Hounds.
> 
> Also, I don't think you need to worry Gruntman. These covers are real leather, they will withstand a lot and continue to look beautiful.


Oh the relief, I can rest easier now thanks.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I'm putting this here too. They just released the Roof of Heaven today. They changed their mind at the last minute and are offering it in purple instead of saddle due to overwhelming requests. It's beautiful!


----------



## libro

Is there no longer an Oberon video available on their website?  I can't find it.  Thanks!


----------



## kari

No, they removed it last week - no idea why.


----------



## howardrsh

I'm thrilled that Roof of Heaven is up.  It is nice in purple, but I think I would have preferred it in Saddle.  I may be in the minority.  I just left a message at Oberon to see if I might be able to get one in saddle.  If not...it might be the Tree of Life for me.


----------



## kari

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm putting this here too. They just released the Roof of Heaven today. They changed their mind at the last minute and are offering it in purple instead of saddle due to overwhelming requests. It's beautiful!


I'm so glad I didn't hold out for Roof of Heaven in Saddle!! That was one of my top choices but I decided to order Tree of Life instead. I would be really disappointed if I had counted on that! Not that I don't like purple - but if I was going to get purple, I would go for Butterfly. I'm not sure it does justice to the Roof of Heaven design, but that's just me. They're all so nice, it's really splitting hairs and all just personal preference.


----------



## kari

howardrsh said:


> I'm thrilled that Roof of Heaven is up. It is nice in purple, but I think I would have preferred it in Saddle. I may be in the minority. I just left a message at Oberon to see if I might be able to get one in saddle. If not...it might be the Tree of Life for me.


Oh that's funny - we were posting at the same time. I'm in the minority with you. Maybe they will make it for you in Saddle. If not, Tree of Life is a great choice!!


----------



## luvmy4brats

howardrsh said:


> I'm thrilled that Roof of Heaven is up. It is nice in purple, but I think I would have preferred it in Saddle. I may be in the minority. I just left a message at Oberon to see if I might be able to get one in saddle. If not...it might be the Tree of Life for me.


I think that Becca said that if you really wanted it in Saddle, they would still do it because it was a last minute change (I was SO excited about the Purple I kinda missed that part, sorry) Please don't hold me to that and check with them..I wasn't exactly in my right mind when I was talking to her...


----------



## howardrsh

Thanks luvmy4brats & kari.

I'll let you know what they say.  I'm going to put their number in my cell phone in case I get a chance to call from work about it before they call me.  All this and my Kindle isn't even here yet.  I've already taken the 26th off work next week.  My Kindle will be arriving on the 25th, so that gives me a whole day alone with it.  I'm so glad I'm among friends here!


----------



## MonaSW

libro said:


> Is there no longer an Oberon video available on their website? I can't find it. Thanks!


Here: http://www.oberondesign.com/store/kindleVID.php


----------



## kari

MonaSW said:
 

> Here: http://www.oberondesign.com/store/kindleVID.php


It doesn't work for me anymore. Looks like they removed the video -- that's the same message I got the other day when I tried.


----------



## MonaSW

Huh, I can see it just fine. Have you tried watching it from YouTube instead? 
Here is the YouTube link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwgsJjjIlHg Or embedded below:


----------



## kari

Well it works right here.  Isn't that strange??  I wonder why it doesn't work for me on their site.  I watched it sometime last week but ever since then when I go back to it, it says the video has been removed.  But I can see it here -- thanks for posting it - I wanted to watch it again!


----------



## MonaSW

You're welcome!


----------



## Guest

Nice addition to their site: if you mouse over the picture in the ordering screen, you get an extreme close up of the cover.


----------



## MonaSW

LOL - I have been playing with that to look at lots of lovely stuff there.


----------



## Tricia

would someone please post a link.  I keep getting a non sense page.when I use the Oberondesgin.com link from the first post.  I am very interested in the cover with the sun on it.

Thanks so much

Tricia


----------



## luvmy4brats

Tricia said:


> would someone please post a link. I keep getting a non sense page.when I use the Oberondesgin.com link from the first post. I am very interested in the cover with the sun on it.
> 
> Thanks so much
> 
> Tricia


Www.oberondesign.com

It's misspelled in the first post.


----------



## chocochibi

luvmy4brats said:


> I think that Becca said that if you really wanted it in Saddle, they would still do it because it was a last minute change (I was SO excited about the Purple I kinda missed that part, sorry) Please don't hold me to that and check with them..I wasn't exactly in my right mind when I was talking to her...


I just sent them an email to ask. I love that design, but really want it in saddle. Not that there's anything wrong with purple, it just isn't for me.


----------



## Leslie

Since we all talk about the Oberon people like they are our best friends, I thought it might be fun to see a few pictures:

Brendan, the founder:









Don in sales:









Becca Smith, VP and Lola who works at the order desk:










You can read more about the company here:

http://www.oberondesign.com/about/default.php


----------



## kari

I know the Oberon products are made to order, but how long does it normally take for an item to ship once ordered?  I'm not talking about the pre-orders for K2 -- I'm talking about for other products that are currently available....like journal covers, etc.


----------



## ELDogStar

kari said:


> I know the Oberon products are made to order, but how long does it normally take for an item to ship once ordered? I'm not talking about the pre-orders for K2 -- I'm talking about for other products that are currently available....like journal covers, etc.


My journmal cover was shipped out in lkess than 48 hours.

And I just picked it up from my UPS Store
(I use them for most all mailing and packages.)

Does anyone remember what Large Journal design I got?

Hmmm....

Eric


----------



## kari

Hmm  I ordered a journal on Monday but haven't heard anything from them yet so I was just curious.


----------



## ELDogStar

kari said:


> Hmm I ordered a journal on Monday but haven't heard anything from them yet so I was just curious.


I just double checked. I placed my order on the 11th online before 5:30 am.

I got notice of shipping at appx 7:30 pm the next day. It then took a week to reach me, opposites side of the country UPS ground.


----------



## kari

ELDogStar said:


> I just double checked. I placed my order on the 11th online before 5:30 am.
> 
> I got notice of shipping at appx 7:30 pm the next day. It then took a week to reach me, opposites side of the country UPS ground.


I just sent an email to check on it -- I want to make sure my order wasn't lost in the sea of Kindle 2 preorders!

Thanks for the info Eric!!


----------



## DD

ProfCrash said:


> DD you could email them yourself and ask that question. When I emailed Don about the Don't Panic cover (I think he thought I was joking) he got back to me in uner 24 hours.


Got this answer to my email asking Don at Oberon about the memory card pocket in the K2 cover:

"Thanks for the good comments. We've had several folks ask about this but not say why they were asking. We'll receive our Kindle 2 model next week and go to work answering all these questions. We'll post comments on our site and on the boards as we work them out. Thanks again for your comments.

Don Tucker
Customer Service
[email protected]

-----Original Message-----
From: DD
Sent: Wednesday, February 18, 2009 8:00 PM
To: 'Oberon Design'
Subject: RE: Kindle 2 covers

Dear Don, I now see you actually are offering the Roof of Heaven for Kindle2 in purple. I'm so thrilled and I ordered one immediately.

I have one question. Will you still be including the little pocket for an sd memory card since the Kindle 2 does not use a memory card? There was some concern on kboards.com about whether or not this feature would be eliminated. I, for one, still want the memory card pocket as I carry my Kindle library with me on a card and transfer my books via my laptop and the USB cable when I need them. I will be interested in Oberon's decision on this feature. Thanks to Oberon for paying attention to their customers' requests."


----------



## Leslie

ELDogStar said:


> My journmal cover was shipped out in lkess than 48 hours.
> 
> And I just picked it up from my UPS Store
> (I use them for most all mailing and packages.)
> 
> Does anyone remember what Large Journal design I got?
> 
> Hmmm....
> 
> Eric


Was it the Gingko?

L


----------



## Arkhan

Leslie said:


> Was it the Gingko?


I would actually like this in a Kindle cover. I haven't bought any yet since I can't decide. There are just too many good ones.


----------



## Leslie

Arkhan said:


> I would actually like this in a Kindle cover. I haven't bought any yet since I can't decide. There are just too many good ones.


Yes, I love the Gingko, too, but I have to say, my heart has been completely stolen by the purple Roof of Heaven. When they were showing it in brown, I said, pffftt...but something about the purple has driven me bananas. LOL.

L


----------



## ELDogStar

Leslie said:


> Was it the Gingko?
> 
> L


Close but no cigar!

It is the Creek Bed Maple in saddle.

Very nice indeed. When it comes time for K2 Obie I am not sure what I will choose.

ECL


----------



## Leslie

ELDogStar said:


> Close but no cigar!
> 
> It is the Creek Bed Maple in saddle.
> 
> Very nice indeed. When it comes time for K2 Obie I am not sure what I will choose.
> 
> ECL


The only part that is close is that it is a wraparound! Otherwise, wrong color, wrong design....

But thanks for being kind and not calling me a doofus. LOL. At least I guessed!

So....how does the creek bed maple look, anyway?

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Leslie said:


> So....how does the creek bed maple look, anyway?
> 
> L


I think it looks great. . . and it's a nice brown. . .

Ann


----------



## Kind

ELDogStar said:


> I just double checked. I placed my order on the 11th online before 5:30 am.
> 
> I got notice of shipping at appx 7:30 pm the next day. It then took a week to reach me, opposites side of the country UPS ground.


That's pretty quick in terms of them shipping it out after you placed an order.


----------



## kari

Kind said:


> That's pretty quick in terms of them shipping it out after you placed an order.


I heard back from them today about my shipment. I ordered Monday and it was shipped yesterday (Wednesday). And I should have it by next Wednesday - I didn't upgrade shipping. But yeah, that's a quick turnaround for made-to-order. Notice I got my journal order in before they started to work on K2 covers!!!


----------



## Patrizia

Okay gang I was asked to pass this on and some of it is regarding emails I have recieved.

Oberondesign.com

Becca, the company owner has told me today they are NOT adding any more K1 covers. The designs they have are the ones they will keep since they are now getting the K2 orders in and of course will continue to make the K1 covers.

A few people mentioned the buttons, she has informed me IF they do change it at all it is a long time down the road, perhaps even sometime next year. They are using the square flat they have designed.

K2, they are awating to see the K2 next week when they get it in house.. they are doing the corners but are waiting to see if velcro is a possibility due to the speakers in the back (still have not figured out why they would do that). But want to do both styles if possible.

Last but not least.. as you all know they are a small company, family owned and everything is made here in the US and all hand done.,.. in fact each case is handled many times... before it goes out. So if you want to pre-order she said they are getting lots of them (and thanks everyone!!!) but wants you to know that getting your orders in if you want it sooner then later might be a good idea (the sony people are now contacting them.. LOL) but they are concentrating on the K2.

Thanks for letting me get this info out..  feel free to drop any questions!


----------



## standaman

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Anne

Thanks Patrizia will they be adding more styles of the K2 covers?


----------



## BurBunny

Patrizia said:


> Last but not least.. as you all know they are a small company, family owned and everything is made here in the US and all hand done.,.. in fact each case is handled many times... before it goes out. So if you want to pre-order she said they are getting lots of them (and thanks everyone!!!) but wants you to know that getting your orders in if you want it sooner then later might be a good idea (the sony people are now contacting them.. LOL) but they are concentrating on the K2.


Whew! Makes me glad I put in my pre-orders today. Yup, orders, plural... I couldn't decide between 2 covers, so they're both coming. I might keep both, or I might just keep one and sell the other. But there was just no way to decide without seeing and feeling in person.


----------



## cat616

Thanks for the info.  I was going to wait for an updated button b4 I ordered a K1 cover, but guess I will not now.


----------



## Roos Mom

Put my order in also.  Roof of Heaven is very nice and i'm sure i will love it as much as i love the celtic hounds.  Thanks


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

Thanks Patrizia so much for the update!  I'm happy for Oberon that they are getting Sony requests, but does anyone else other than me feel a little twinge that I would like to keep them all to our kindleselves?


----------



## TM

Thanks! And nice to know they aren't completely abandoning us K1 owners...


----------



## LauraB

Pawpaw, I don't feel bad in the least. Of corse my feelings are motivated out is selfishness, since I own a kindle and a Sony


----------



## Shizu

Thanks for the update, Patrizia.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks Patrizia, I pre-ordered on Monday.


----------



## MonaSW

Patrizia said:


> (the sony people are now contacting them.. LOL) but they are concentrating on the K2.


That might be partially my fault. I did suggest to someone over on MobileRead if he wanted an Oberon Design cover for his Sony he might contact them...


----------



## LaRita

Not sure if this is the right thread, but I ordered the Creekbed Maple K1 cover and found out tonight it shipped yesterday!  I'm so excited!  This is almost as exciting as receiving the news my Kindle shipped.  Or maybe that's just me.  Anyway, my Oberon cover is on the way, and I can't wait!  Just venting, please forgive the exuberance.


----------



## Leslie

LKE said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread, but I ordered the Creekbed Maple K1 cover and found out tonight it shipped yesterday! I'm so excited! This is almost as exciting as receiving the news my Kindle shipped. Or maybe that's just me. Anyway, my Oberon cover is on the way, and I can't wait! Just venting, please forgive the exuberance.


Oh vent away, we are all in the same place...

vicarious sharing is almost as good as getting it yourself!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

LKE said:


> Not sure if this is the right thread, but I ordered the Creekbed Maple K1 cover and found out tonight it shipped yesterday! I'm so excited! This is almost as exciting as receiving the news my Kindle shipped. Or maybe that's just me. Anyway, my Oberon cover is on the way, and I can't wait! Just venting, please forgive the exuberance.


You have every right to be excited, the Oberon covers are so beautiful. I am more excited with my Tree of Life than I was my DragonFly Pond because they are truly a work of art. I love the idea of supporting a small family owned USA based business.


----------



## BambiB

Thanks Patrizia!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX

red1 said:


> Pawpaw, I don't feel bad in the least. Of corse my feelings are motivated out is selfishness, since I own a kindle and a Sony


Oh, I suuuuupppppoooooose I can share  If made to [tying arm behind back]...



MonaSW said:


> That might be partially my fault. I did suggest to someone over on MobileRead if he wanted an Oberon Design cover for his Sony he might contact them...


Oh, so YOU'RE the culprit! [hee, hee, my attempt at humor]


----------



## Kind

Looks like it's a family affair with the nice people at Oberon.


----------



## V

pawlaw said:


> Thanks Patrizia so much for the update! I'm happy for Oberon that they are getting Sony requests, but does anyone else other than me feel a little twinge that I would like to keep them all to our kindleselves?


Profitable companies stay around for the next Kindle version. I'd wish them that more than our glorious exclusivity.


----------



## ELDogStar

Leslie said:


> So....how does the creek bed maple look, anyway?
> 
> L


It is a nice brown.
I thought it would have been a little lighter since it is called saddle.
But I am not complaining... it is very nice.

When I get something for my K2 I think I will go more color.


----------



## Leslie

I am going to merge this in with the existing thread on the Oberon K2 covers.

Thanks,

Leslie
Global Mod


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Patrizia said:


> they are awating to see the K2 next week when they get it in house.. they are doing the corners but are waiting to see if velcro is a possibility due to the speakers in the back (still have not figured out why they would do that). But want to do both styles if possible.


The speackers are in the back on the K1 also, so I am not sure why this is a problem?


----------



## Leslie

Wisteria Clematis said:


> The speackers are in the back on the K1 also, so I am not sure why this is a problem?


Yes, on my present cover, I had to trim the velcro a little bit so it wasn't covering up the speakers.

L


----------



## kari

ELDogStar said:


> It is a nice brown.
> I thought it would have been a little lighter since it is called saddle.
> But I am not complaining... it is very nice.


I thought so too. I wonder how the color compares to Tree of Life. Anyone have both?!


----------



## Lilly

red1 said:


> Pawpaw, I don't feel bad in the least. Of corse my feelings are motivated out is selfishness, since I own a kindle and a Sony


Me too. I'm thorn between the red Sun and the red River garden; whichever one I end up getting for my Kindle, I would love to get the other for mine PRS-505. And yes, I was one of the people that sent an e-mail requesting that they make Sony covers!


----------



## Shizu

Lilly said:


> Me too. I'm thorn between the red Sun and the red River garden; whichever one I end up getting for my Kindle, I would love to get the other for mine PRS-505. And yes, I was one of the people that sent an e-mail requesting that they make Sony covers!


Kindle : 7.5 x 5.3 x 0.7
Kindle 2: 8 x 5.3 x 0.4
PRS-505: 6.9" x 4.8" x 0.3".

maybe you can use the velcro Oberon kindle cover for sony?


----------



## LauraB

Shizu, that is a great idea!


----------



## ELDogStar

kari said:


> I thought so too. I wonder how the color compares to Tree of Life. Anyone have both?!


\

I bet there is some variation with dyes and leather.
But these are both in Saddle so they would have to be the same or close within '"variations".

EL


----------

